# Need a little help with Lowrance HH GPS



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Well when I bought my Noe I went out and got a Lowrance Ifinder H2O for it over the Garmin mostly due to price and while it works OK I can't see the darn thing in the sunlight the color screen seems to wash out. I can hold it in my hand and shade it and I can see it fine but if I put it in the mount it's almost useless. 

I also went out and bought one of the cheap Eagle Cuda FF so that I can see holes and drop offs. 

My question is are the larger Eagle/ Lowrance units any better. I'm thinking about replacing the Cuda & H2O with one of their larger combo FF/ GPS color units. I was going to get a Garmin but since I have all the wiring and Navionics for the H2O & Cuda I can't really afford to spend any more than I have to. I have found an Eagle 502C color combo unit for $469.00 or a Lowrance 522C for $499.00. 

Thanks.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Find someone to buy your "Lowrance" products and use that money to get the Garmin!!!!!


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I was trying to go the cheap and easy route and use the same power cable & transducer without having to undo all the work I did installing the electronics. Also I don't want to spend a fortune for a skiff that I'm only going to use inshore plus I don't want to give the wife a hart attack by ripping out the Lowrance and getting a Garmin.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> plus I don't want to give the wife a hart attack by ripping out the Lowrance and getting a Garmin.



That's half the fun of it!


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Update:................... $#@&%* Lowrance H2O HH GPS took a crap yesterday thank God while we were on the road and not deep in the back country of ENP. It will not find the satalites now at all and the worse part is I believe the thing is now out of warranty. :'( :'(  Oh well I guess it's time to go back to Garmin I'm looking at the Colorado & Oregon. 

No more Lowrance for moi. The cheap Cuda FF however works well for what I need it to do and for the $$$$ it can't be beat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Update:................... $#@&%* Lowrance H2O HH GPS took a crap yesterday thank God while we were on the road and not deep in the back country of ENP. It will not find the satalites now at all and the worse  part is I believe the thing is now out of warranty.  :'( :'(  Oh well I guess it's time to go back to  Garmin I'm looking at the Colorado & Oregon.
> 
> No more Lowrance for moi. The cheap Cuda FF however works well for what I need it to do and for the $$$$ it can't be beat.


I am not a Lowrance fan but in a moment of weakness I bought the same model. For all its faults its been fairly good to me and I have to admit I have gotten use to most of its quirks. 

Anyways, I understand your unhappy but wouldn't it make sense to at least contact Lowrance and ask for service? You never know they may cover it. As another ifinder owner I would be interested to hear what happens.

BTW, the first screen when you turn the ifinder is:



> Alarm
> 
> Do not rely on this product as your primary source of navigation. The operator is responsible for using official government charts and prudent methods for safe navigation.


My point is always have a backup plan...... and a backup to the back up plan....


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom, while I hear what you're saying I guess I'm just a little miffed that a 1 year old unit has taken a crap. I have an old Garmin 42 (I believe) that is at least 10 years old and it still works, my dad just gave me a Garmin GPS III Plus for the car and other than the fact that the maps are from 1998/ 99 and are missing some new roads and the exit number have changed it works great. I guess I'm just a little mad because I let a sales person talk me into the Lowrance over the Garmin also the Lowrance was less $$. Still I'll contact Lowrance today and see what they have to say.

As for not relying on a GPS I usually know how to back track from where I'm at. However in very shallow areas it's nice to b able to follow your track back at a slightly faster speed.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom, thanks for the advice to check with Lowrance. I got on their web site and found their self help topics section I performed a soft reset and the unit is now working like a charm. 

Thanks again you saved me about $400 no to mention how I was going to convince the wife I needed a new GPS after 1 year when both my old Garmin's are running just fine.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know how things turned out. I did not know about the reset either so I went and looked it up.

Ifinder Reset


----------

